#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Resp tecnico disponivel

## geyselvalle

Prezados,

Sou Responsável Técnico em Telecom registrado no CREA. 
Tenho disponibilidade em alguns estados e custeio até a ART de cargo/função para agilidade do processo.
Interessados, só me mandar e-mail ou Whatsapp.
[email protected]
61 98378.3907
Atenciosamente,
Geysel do Valle

----------

